
Show HN: Shuttlefinance.com, the Employee Benefit Savings App - bambam2018
https://www.shuttlefinance.com/
======
sheriobaker
What a great way for companies to add value to their employees' total
compensation package.

------
nxsynonym
Great idea.

I like the idea of an employer getting some insight into employees financial
goals. To a limited extent.

My question is, which employers are on-board with this, and are they hiring?

------
dtawfik1
I really like this idea. Have been thinking about wanting to use something
like this for our team for a long time.

------
pmckay112
This is fantastic... curious to see how they fit into and find willing
employers in service economy.

